# serious methods for fattening



## Ample Pie (Oct 27, 2008)

1: I know some people aren't into feedism and don't approve, this is for people who are and who do and who've DONE IT ACTIVELY.

2: We all have theories about what puts on fat, I'm not interested in theories, just in true stories of how you have put on weight or helped someone else put on weight.

-------

I will even start.

Uno: A friend helped me put on 15 lbs in roughly four months by essentially feeding my every craving. If I said I liked something, he showed up with a HUGE amount of it...like jelly bellies or ice cream. The down side to this is that eating one thing over and over can get boring or hurt your mouth (toooo many jelly bellies). The upside is that overindulging really did help me put on a number of pounds. And...if one cheese steak sandwich is good, two is better. Just saying.

Dos: While I was sick this past week and the week before, I did a lot of sleeping and being in bed (sweet jesus it was fun being that lazy). In doing so, I lost 4.5 inches just around my belly. Really  I just wasn't eating, because I was sick and sleeping a lot. Losing the inches really bothered me, so even though I haven't gotten my strength back in general, I did manage to force two trips to the buffet. The first one was sad. A mere two plates.  The second was better. Four plates plus a big plate of random desserts. I have gotten back 2.5 of the inches. The downside: I overdid it the second time and it hurt. The upside: belly rubs make the pain okay and the inches are coming back and the food was quite tasty AND eating that much put me into a food coma as soon as I got home so it was most assuredly changed to fat! I don't know that it's added weight but at least 2.5 of the inches have come back so I'm calling it a success.

Now you, go!


----------



## Eden (Oct 27, 2008)

I seem to be pretty good at gaining, and I basically do what you mentioned: indulge every craving. I have even gained 10 pounds in just the past couple of weeks because I do that so much. I love pizza, and I can eat a whole medium cheese pizza in one sitting, and I do so often! I tend to eat fatty foods, french fries, pizza, ice cream/milkshakes, egg and cheese biscuits etc. and they cause me to gain pretty quickly. Also, I am a vegetarian, so I can gain weight without even eating meat  I would say I often eat large quantities too- I think the amount of pizza I can eat is more than the average human can consume lol.


----------



## Tad (Oct 27, 2008)

Two disclaimers: 
- For me gaining is only a little bit harder than falling if I step off a ledge; there seems to be a natural tendency for me to go that way. So maybe maybe anything that isn't "trying to not gain" would work for me.
- I've never really tried hard to gain for longer than a weekend, or more casually for more than maybe six weeks, so I don't know how this would be in the long run.

What seems to have worked spectacularly well for me is variety and frequency. Taking them in inverse order, eating something every hour or two, not always really big amounts, but more than a couple of crackers of course. And making sure that there was a lot of variety in all of that food, which keeps it interesting and I think kept my body from revolting about it.

For example, from the intense weekend: 
- having my usual bowl of cereal for breakfast, but then picking up a breakfast at McDonald's an hour later. 
- Having a big muffin mid-morning. 
- Having a slightly early lunch of sandwich, vegetables, some fruit, and so on, then stopping in a food court for a slightly late lunch of fast-food chinese. 
- Having some ice cream mid-afternoon. 
- Eating a goodly amount lasagna for supper, along with a salad (with dressing), milk, and a modest dessert of a few cookies.
- That evening sitting in front of the computer while eating most of a cheesecake.

Yah, that is a lot of food, but it was not hard to eat it at all--in fact I was almost disapointed by how un-stuffed I was after a couple of days of carrying on like that. But in two and a half days my weight shot up by over ten pounds, although the majority of that vanished within a few days as the bulk of food cleared my system.

On the longer periods of slower gain it was really more a matter of an extra muffin in the morning, having a good snack after work before having supper, and some late evening munching, without the doubling of most of the meals.

But I've always chickened out after shooting up ten pounds, so I don't know how these would work for the longer term.

ETA: added after reading Ichida's comment below, when I've gained weight unintentionally it has usually been when I've been home more than normal, so food was always available.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL @ the ledge comment. I choked on my coke!!!

For me it was small meals as well. Didn't do it on purpose but having a ready supply of everything i wanted. Open fridge, have something. Watch a show, open fridge, have something else...


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 27, 2008)

Ichida said:


> LOL @ the ledge comment. I choked on my coke!!!
> 
> For me it was small meals as well. Didn't do it on purpose but having a ready supply of everything i wanted. Open fridge, have something. Watch a show, open fridge, have something else...



While I really like this method (repped you and all), I was hoping for ways people TRY to gain..ACTIVELY gain. Of course, more accidental gaining methods are totally welcome, they can inspire the active ones 

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 27, 2008)

For me its mostly when i go to buffets on a regular basis.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 27, 2008)

Hehe thanks!

I find illicit gaining makes you gain FASTER for some reason. Because you don't see how MUCH you are eating and you dont get full you basically eat constantly all day (like edx said) and at the end of the day you are not even full but you could finish off the night eating to bursting.

When I was encouraging my ex i basically did this for him, and he put on a lot.

You also don't end up hurting your tum, but you go to bed full and heavy and sleepy, very pleasant feeling.


----------



## Reggiano (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple of beers, or a half-bottle of wine, with dinner every night. (And with lunch, if you can get away with it.) They add calories, make the food taste better, and if you had any residual guilt over ordering dessert (ok, I know that's not your problem, Rebecca), they deal with that too.


----------



## natasfan (Oct 27, 2008)

i m not a gainer.
but my girlfriend is
she was about 270lbs when i knew her 4 years ago, and,at that moment,she didnt like her body.
but when she knew me, she started to eat more and more, i mean, she ate what she wanted when she wanted and generally in big quantities.
she loves to eat burguers, hot dogs, pizza, cakes, ice cream, pasta, and al that kind of things that make her gain weight every day.
for example, when we go to mc donalds she use to eat 4 double cheese burgers, one and sometimes two large fries and a large coke.
sometimes when i cant finish my meal, she finishes it. Sometimes, after that, she eat a dessert. 
thats why she is now weighting 407 lbs, and we are happy about it

may be is the same that you eat, rebecca

:eat2:


----------



## AlethaBBW (Oct 27, 2008)

Eden said:


> I seem to be pretty good at gaining, and I basically do what you mentioned: indulge every craving. I have even gained 10 pounds in just the past couple of weeks because I do that so much. I love pizza, and I can eat a whole medium cheese pizza in one sitting, and I do so often! I tend to eat fatty foods, french fries, pizza, ice cream/milkshakes, egg and cheese biscuits etc. and they cause me to gain pretty quickly. Also, I am a vegetarian, so I can gain weight without even eating meat  I would say I often eat large quantities too- I think the amount of pizza I can eat is more than the average human can consume lol.



I gained much more since I stopped eating meat, except for the occasional seafood meal. For me, meatless = fatness.

My other great gaining food is premium ice cream, a pint or two every other day or so. But then, I gain very easily (and happily).


----------



## TotallyReal (Oct 28, 2008)

You kind of alluded to sleep in your first post as a fat girl's best friend, and I think it's oft overlooked for gaining: An ex of mine who was actively gaining came up with the term "fat nap" to describe an immediate nap after a large meal in an effort to slow down her metabolism so that she'd gain more. A nap after a large lunch and a huge dinner right before bed helped her gain, and gain quickly. Along these lines, really overeating a few times a day rather than eating constantly will keep your metabolism down also. (As counter-intuitive to the admittedly-fun "eat CONSTANTLY" method as it may seem.)

Also, thanks for the thread & the ~valuable gaining information~


----------



## natasfan (Oct 28, 2008)

natasfan said:


> i m not a gainer.
> but my girlfriend is
> she was about 270lbs when i knew her 4 years ago, and,at that moment,she didnt like her body.
> but when she knew me, she started to eat more and more, i mean, she ate what she wanted when she wanted and generally in big quantities.
> ...


thats why we just eat mcdonald´s one or twice a week...eheheh


----------



## QueenB (Oct 28, 2008)

TotallyReal said:


> You kind of alluded to sleep in your first post as a fat girl's best friend, and I think it's oft overlooked for gaining: An ex of mine who was actively gaining came up with the term "fat nap" to describe an immediate nap after a large meal in an effort to slow down her metabolism so that she'd gain more. A nap after a large lunch and a huge dinner right before bed helped her gain, and gain quickly. Along these lines, really overeating a few times a day rather than eating constantly will keep your metabolism down also. (As counter-intuitive to the admittedly-fun "eat CONSTANTLY" method as it may seem.)
> 
> Also, thanks for the thread & the ~valuable gaining information~



totalywhatido


----------



## Mishty (Oct 28, 2008)

First off, I keep some serious snacks in my bag!
From donuts, to fried pies and huge muffins and chips.
I hate being hungry, so I've always got something on hand!
My bag is a stylish vending machine & has no idea!

When I go to the grocery store every week, I try to add 5 days worth of "gaining goodies" to the cart.

Ice Cream
Cookie dough(made, or mix)
Peanut Butter(huge jar)
Dairy Cream
Little Debbies
Hot Dogs (loaded)
Cool Whip
Brownie mix
Milk (whole)

I just grab my fave foods in huge amounts, and make a plan to eat _just for fat _one time a day....it's working. 

Plus a few pizza binges have really packed on tha pounds, if I order a huge delivery of pizzas and the trimmings and just munch on it for an entire day, I see and feel poundage the very next day.... :happy: or maybe I just get uber excited. 



I try to get 12 hours of sleep everynight, because
a) I'm lazy
b) Sleeping on a full tummy = fat



so yeah, no real plans, just some ideas that seem to work for me...


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 28, 2008)

Seeing, Hearing and Reading stories of other R/T folk, just allowed the door to open, to be so free as opposed to before to where any extra lbs may not have stayed on for too long.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2008)

Agreed on the grazing. It helps achieve that threshold of calories that you burn everyday vs the ones that stay behind. 

I also followed a method that I called Anti-Atkins. If you were to eliminate carbs to drop weight under Atkins, then you should consume carbs, carbs, carbs, and more carbs. I starting looking at labelling to find those foods that were carb-laden. Carb-Heavy.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 29, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> 1: I know some people aren't into feedism and don't approve, this is for people who are and who do and who've DONE IT ACTIVELY.
> 
> 2: We all have theories about what puts on fat, I'm not interested in theories, just in true stories of how you have put on weight or helped someone else put on weight.
> 
> ...



That is something that I sometimes dream about. How I would love to have someone to cater to my every food craving!


----------



## Mack27 (Oct 29, 2008)

Skipping breakfast and making up for it the rest of the day after lunch really works, its a good thing to try if your gaining is slowing down.

If you've plateaued and can't seem to gain another ounce no matter what you do you can "trick" your body with crash diets. Its not the most pleasant thing to do in the world, but it works. Alternating eating practically nothing for 3 days and eating practically everything for 3 days will result in a net gain every time.

Another not so pleasant thing....sleep deprivation has been proven to result in weight gain. If you normally get 8 hours a night, try a week with 6 hours a night, the weight just slides on a little easier for some reason.

Jalapeno peppers actually act like an anesthetic for your stomache, you can pack more in before feeling full. 

Taking vitamin b complex will stimulate appetite. OTC in Canada Periactin is actually prescribed for weight gain in underweight people by some doctors.

A hard candy habit can help. A piece of hard candy isn't a lot of calories in itself but when you're sucking on it your taste buds keep telling your brain "hey! sugar coming in!" and your body keeps preparing for something sweet, meaning increased insulin production resulting in increased appetite and more of your calories being stored as fat.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Oct 29, 2008)

as a fat FA, I like to gain from time to time. I eat between meals. I really like to eat noodles, Taco Bell, McDonald's Big Macs, fried rice. I am not a meat eater(not very much). I prefer to eat and also gain with carbohydrates, and lots of them. My snacks between meals are as large as some peoples meals. I often eat 2 dinners a day. SO I quess I eat 4 meals a day.
So, what works for me is to look for eating opportunities. Have extra time to wait?? Well, grab some food. I hate being even a little bit hungry! 

best thread ever!


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 29, 2008)

Mack27 said:


> Skipping breakfast and making up for it the rest of the day after lunch really works, its a good thing to try if your gaining is slowing down.


I seriously credit this for a lot of my fat. I'm a notorious meal skipper (usually breakfast and lunch). Then I go about making up for it late in the evening and just before bed--giving me no time (not that I'd have the inclination) to work the calories off.

If I had to say where/how I got most of my weight, this is it.


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 29, 2008)

Working afternoon shift, eating at different hours, later hours, having less time to burn it off,along with snacking and sleeping/relaxing upon coming home did cause lbs to add on in my case.


----------



## TotallyReal (Oct 29, 2008)

QueenB said:


> totalywhatido



totaly real


----------



## boots (Nov 1, 2008)

I've heard that constant eating keeps that metabolism going as well. But, is it different if you're literally eating constantly, and you're already stuffed when you do?

One thing you have to realize is that every time you really over do it and eat until it's painful, and then eat a little more, you're stretching your stomach. This makes you hungrier more often and it takes more to fill you up. So try this, over do it, until it really hurts, and have your loveykins push you to eat just a little more every 20 minutes or so, for literally 24 hours. Maybe take a couple three hour naps, but get stuffed again right after you wake up. Don't pop now, but the goal is to stay stretched literally, uncomfortably, all day. You'd have to find the pain stimulating for it to be worth it though. Do it every now and then, with something carby like pasta, and you'll have a bottomless pit of an appetite and a food/pain addiction.

...if you're into that sort of thing .


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 1, 2008)

ok - this is a true fact of how I gained 150lbs in 6 months. 

1 - I was on a liquid diet (yes - young and stupid)
2- went off the liquid diet 
3 - entered an unhappy relationship 
4 - cooked every morning for husband - fried eggs and sweet potatos - rice bread butter and coffee. YES everyday.
5 after dropping him off at work - I went to Burger King and ate for 2 - yes within 30 minutes of eating the original breakfast 
6 on the way to work stop and get coffee and a bagel with cream cheese and butter - yes again after Ive eaten 2 breakfasts already. All this is before 9am
7 eat typical lunch - sandwich chips soda - what ever was easy while at work. 
8 Dinners- well on the way home i would hit 3 fast food places order for 2 at each and yes eat it all the only thing i couldnt finish was the sodas. 
9 cook dinner and eat with husband 
10 snack - ice cream chips things like that 

If you do this - you will gain even without the husband and liquid diet.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 2, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> ok - this is a true fact of how I gained 150lbs in 6 months.
> 
> 1 - I was on a liquid diet (yes - young and stupid)
> 2- went off the liquid diet
> ...



how long ago was this and where the hell was I? lol ;-)


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2008)

Alcohol, no? That always seems to stack on the weight lightening fast. Just drink a lot.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 2, 2008)

It was when i was 23-24 started when i was 23 ended when i was 24 i went from 280 to over 400lbs in 6 months - 



KHayes666 said:


> how long ago was this and where the hell was I? lol ;-)


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 2, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> It was when i was 23-24 started when i was 23 ended when i was 24 i went from 280 to over 400lbs in 6 months -



ah, well I only saw your pix from back then on the skinniest/fattest thread, after seeing you in person I really like how you look now.


----------



## fachad (Nov 2, 2008)

It is impossible to overstate the value of an honest, accurate food diary.

Along with regular (weekly) weights, you can use it to determine your daily energy expendeture (how many calories you use per day without gaining or losing).

From that point, you can just add a few small snacks (500 calories) each day and you will gain 1 lb per week = 50+ lbs a year!

And after you've gained, you'll find that your daily intake is now higher without you adding in anything. It just works that way.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2008)

fachad said:


> It is impossible to overstate the value of an honest, accurate food diary.
> 
> Along with regular (weekly) weights, you can use it to determine your daily energy expendeture (how many calories you use per day without gaining or losing).
> 
> ...



That is ironic because medical professionals tell patients to keep a food diary in order to keep track to lose weight.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 2, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> ah, well I only saw your pix from back then on the skinniest/fattest thread, after seeing you in person I really like how you look now.



Agreed. But you did look attractive back in the day, too, Berna!


----------



## bigirlover (Nov 3, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> It was when i was 23-24 started when i was 23 ended when i was 24 i went from 280 to over 400lbs in 6 months -



Oh, wow. What was that like? Did you realize you were growing so much (ie: stretchmarks, clothes no fitting)? Did anyone mention your weight to you during this short amout of time? Lastly, has your weight fluctuated since then?

I do realize that this was a rough time in your life regarding the bad relationship that you were in so I respect if you choose not to answer.

Just a curious FA with feeding tendencies.


----------



## Raquelle (Nov 3, 2008)

two things for me:

1) Try to stop smoking-I've tried I don't know how many times. I last from a few days to a few weeks, each time gaining weight that doesn't seem to go away when I give up and start smoking again.

2) Related-Candy-A few years ago our office went smoke-free so i couldn't smoke at my desk anymore. I started keeping a bag of candies(snickers,kit kat, whatever) at my desk, and go through most a bag every day, reaching for one when i want the nicotine monkey crawls on my back.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 3, 2008)

Down boys, this is a methods thread. Keep the fapping on the sex threads


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 3, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> Down boys, this is a methods thread. Keep the fapping on the sex threads



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUIWKyjDZZU

;-)


----------



## Haunted (Nov 3, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUIWKyjDZZU
> 
> ;-)



Lmao I believe warrant was one of the only band to choreograph and Synchronize Their Rockin !!! Well Them and Maybe Stryper


----------



## Angel (Nov 10, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Stryper



3 words:

Michael Sweet *YUMMY!*



.


----------



## imfree (Nov 10, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> ok - this is a true fact of how I gained 150lbs in 6 months.........snipped.......



Wow, BigSexy!, I hope you now have peace and are well.
FA's in training, get past the fat-obsession and consider
what must have been going on inside the person during 
all this.


----------



## GainTo260 (Nov 12, 2008)

I first got involved with gaining in Dec. 95 -- I weighed about 185, and wanted to know what it'd be like to be fat. I started on Pearl Harbor Day (Dec. 7), and by New Years Day I weighted 201.

I think the thing that really made it work was keeping a food journal, and going for as many calories in a day as I could. It was exciting to push the number as high as I could. In addition to eating large meals (or multiple meals consecutively at different fast food places!), I snacked more, moved from drinking water to juice, etc. I think the highest I ever got (on a subsequent binge) was about 10000 calories in a day.


----------



## lovescandy (Nov 12, 2008)

I find that ice cream in large quantities at night before bed is a sure fire cure to add rolls and rolls of wonderful fat.
Lots of medium size meals thru out the day is also a big help.:eat1: I also recommend pastries, all day and all night if possible. Good luck.


----------



## eriofool (Nov 12, 2008)

just send her to college, my g/f has gained about 18lbs august


----------



## zosimos (Nov 13, 2008)

I weigh myself with a digital scale before going to bed at night, making sure that I weigh at least a little bit more than I did the previous night. Using this method, I find that I can gain about 10 pounds a month without too much extra effort, while still riding my bike around everywhere. Although the erotic appeal of massive binges is undeniable, I tend to agree with the other posters who advocate continual snacking. Eat until you are full upon waking up, then try to keep full all day. Keep this up for a while and relish in the new fat!


----------



## imfree (Nov 13, 2008)

zosimos said:


> I weigh myself......snipped......



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Zosimos.


----------



## imfree (Nov 13, 2008)

eriofool said:


> just send her to college, my g/f has gained about 18lbs august



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Eriofool.


----------



## imfree (Nov 13, 2008)

GainTo260 said:


> I first got involved....snipped......





lovescandy said:


> I find that ice cream.....snipped......




Welcome to Dimensions Forums, GainTo260 and Lovescandy.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 14, 2008)

An ex of mine literally gained hundreds of pounds while taking depro vera 
(sp?) shots. Like many birth control preparations the medication fakes out the body into thinking its pregnant and it increases appetite to feed the "placebo fetus' and slows down the metabolism as well. Hence, tremendous weight gain in most women who take it, more so then oral prescriptions. 
Just my two cents.


----------



## imfree (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh yah......If you're a diabetic on sliding-scale insulin
dosage, you can gain very easily. Eat carbs with
abandon, then shoot your numbers back down with
the insulin.


*There are consequences from irresponsible weight-gain.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Nov 14, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> ok - this is a true fact of how I gained 150lbs in 6 months.
> 
> 1 - I was on a liquid diet (yes - young and stupid)
> 2- went off the liquid diet
> ...



was this intentional or was this "comfort eating"?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

Mikey said:


> An ex of mine literally gained hundreds of pounds while taking depro vera
> (sp?) shots. Like many birth control preparations the medication fakes out the body into thinking its pregnant and it increases appetite to feed the "placebo fetus' and slows down the metabolism as well. Hence, tremendous weight gain in most women who take it, more so then oral prescriptions.
> Just my two cents.



Oh yeah....I gain like crazy on any hormone birth control method.


----------



## SpiceSquirrel (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is a great article on how to gain weight:


http://www.criticalbench.com/gain_weight_fat.htm


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Rebecca for this advice on gaining weight. I certainly am eating today. Today I believe is for giving Thanks and Eating


----------



## AlethaBBW (Nov 27, 2008)

imfree said:


> Oh yah......If you're a diabetic on sliding-scale insulin
> dosage, you can gain very easily. Eat carbs with
> abandon, then shoot your numbers back down with
> the insulin.
> ...



I do a combination of carb counting with some sliding scale for corrections...and while I haven't gained, I sure as helll haven't lost - not that I wanted to lose in the first place.


----------



## imfree (Nov 27, 2008)

Jaded said:


> I do a combination of carb counting with some sliding scale for corrections...and while I haven't gained, I sure as helll haven't lost - not that I wanted to lose in the first place.



Woops!, I forgot to state that I'm over 50, too. My
metabolism might be slowing down and by being low-
income, I don't do much or go out much, either.


----------



## MattB (Nov 27, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> I seriously credit this for a lot of my fat. I'm a notorious meal skipper (usually breakfast and lunch). Then I go about *making up for it late in the evening and just before bed--giving me no time (not that I'd have the inclination) to work the calories off.*
> 
> If I had to say where/how I got most of my weight, this is it.



I think this method has to be one of the best. Not to get too "science-y", but think of an upside down triangle that represents your calorie intake throughout the day. Your first meal should be your lightest in calories, and each subsequent meal should be heavier and heavier. The more calories you consume later in the day, the less chance your body has to burn them through your normal daily activity,whatever that may be, and assuming that you aren't as active in the evening...Of course, if you have the means to do nothing but sit around and eat whatever you want all day, that would probably work too...and I envy you for it...:bow:

Another thought- Don't get too discouraged if the scale stops moving. It's bound to happen at some point. I would suggest taking that as a cue to try something completely different. Assuming that you're eating as much as you can already, try to eat less for a week or three. Crank it up again after that. I know others have mentioned this before, but this can really help long term results. Try to think of gaining as a marathon, not a sprint. (You can substitute a less athletic analogy if you want...) Another analogy- think of food like a car- it doesn't have to be all 'stock'. You can always 'soup' it up! (Bad puns, forgive me!) Extra condiments are your friends always...

Canadian Weight Gainer below...this stuff literally grows on trees here...


----------



## otherland78 (Jan 2, 2009)

I everybody ,

what worked for me very good when i was eagerly enough and had some  online encouragement was yes :_) ! skipping breakfst and eating late at night and trying to eat a whole lasagna or one liter of vanilla sauce mixed with cream or haägen dasz ice cream hmmmmmm....:_)

and i really tried to allways eat as much so my belly sarts to hurt a little :_) but it was arousing somehow, too i have to admit.

doing this not every day but quite often added 6-7kg to me and i think only to my belly and a little to my face  it was a nice feeling .

I went up from 91 to 98kg and i enjoyed the softness but....

i was not very hmmm.....how say? concentrated on that in the last month but i really would like to experience this a little more this year .

bye and have good new 2009 :happy:


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 12, 2009)

as the button says:

sometimes I eat everything and then I get hungry.

This method has been marginally successful for me.

:eat1:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 12, 2009)

For me its eat larger quantities and more often with bingeing thrown in.
I love ice cream and eat a lot of it and eat a big meal late at night then go to bed.Since Dec of 08 actively trying to gain I've gained about 35 pounds
It took a while for the weight to come I'm a slow gainer.
Your milage may vary.


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 13, 2009)

One little tip that I find works is if you go to a restaurant, skip the dessert (i'm not crazy, just hear me out), save yourself some money and a small portion and instead go to the supermarket and buy an 8 pack of icecream or a cheap chocolate cake for the same price and stuff yourself until you're full


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 13, 2009)

the hanging belly said:


> One little tip that I find works is if you go to a restaurant, skip the dessert (i'm not crazy, just hear me out), save yourself some money and a small portion and instead go to the supermarket and buy an 8 pack of icecream or a cheap chocolate cake for the same price and stuff yourself until you're full



I like this tip a lot, but given the willingness to spend the money, I'd probably end up doing both. 

No lie, I could live on ice cream and fruit juice. Sometimes I do.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 13, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> as the button says:
> 
> sometimes I eat everything and then I get hungry.
> 
> ...



your flair obsession has invaded dims! hahaha


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 13, 2009)

Ivy said:


> your flair obsession has invaded dims! hahaha



to be honest, it's invaded my whole life.

*shame*


----------



## Tracii (Mar 13, 2009)

I could live on ice cream too.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Mar 15, 2009)

I seem to be gaining rather quickly on healthy foods. And liquid calories (even the sugar free kind, if you're like me and have teh beetus) really get the job done.


----------

